# despite ban on shark fishing



## HiBeck (May 17, 2008)

New to the area and would appreciate some info on where I could shark fish from the beach and not cause any trouble.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

You have a reasonable chance of catching sharks this time of year anywhere along the beach. As far as not causing any trouble goes, I have found that most people on the beach are really intrigued when they see someone hooked up to a shark. If they walk by while I'm not hooked up and ask "whatcha fishing for?" I usually just say "what ever will bite", anybody that I might really want to talk to will know I'm shark fishing. I'd rather not have a crowd standing around waiting to see if a bite comes. That is only an issue on you more crowded beaches, like some of them here in Destin. Good luck.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

First Welcome, next where are you located so we don't send you to places miles from your home. I do hear people do pretty good outta Navarre. you just have to do some walking.


----------



## HiBeck (May 17, 2008)

Hi, I currently live in south central Tennessee, but I grew up fishing south Mississippi. Over there people fish for sharks like people down there fish for kings and tarpon. I plan to visit the Gulf Shores/Pensacola area twice this summer. Does anyone know if that ban is just the Orange Beach area.Thanks for the replies so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

What ban are you talking about?


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

you close to columbia, tenn?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Nat-Light (5/19/2008)*What ban are you talking about?


The ban in Alabama in regards to chumming or fishing with bait from a pier or beach.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *konz (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Nat-Light (5/19/2008)*What ban are you talking about?
> ...


whew...i was worried some retarded law got passed here in floroland concerning toothies. :hotsun


----------

